# PA: Montgomery County SPCA got LOTS of rats!



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

They are overwhelmed with 36 rats right now! Rats are at all three locations. They are looking for adopters. https://m.facebook.com/montgomerycountyspca/


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

THEY HAVE BABIES!

Gah - I'm too full to be of any use.


----------

